

Playing Capitals with OpenCV and Python - akhilcacharya
http://blog.iank.org/playing-capitals-with-opencv-and-python.html

======
akhilcacharya
Note - I found this a few hours ago, it was too cool not to share. I'm not
nearly intelligent enough to be the developer.

